# è escluso che ...



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Qual è corretto:
1) È escluso che qualcuno *cada *nell'acqua
2) È escluso che qualcuno *cade *nell'acqua


Per spiegarmi meglio:
Nel caso di "*Non è* escluso che ..."  userei spontaneamente il congiuntivo (spero giustamente), ma nel caso  di " *È* escluso che ..." ho certi dubbi ...

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## LightDrake

Ciao,


francisgranada said:


> È escluso che qualcuno *cada *nell'acqua


La frase numero 1, con la forma al congiuntivo, è quella corretta.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao Francis
Che qualcuno *cada *nell'acqua... è sicuro / è probabile / è impossibile / *è escluso*. 


francisgranada said:


> Nel caso di "*Non è* escluso che ..." userei spontaneamente il congiuntivo (spero giustamente),


----------



## azzurro84

Pur essendo la prima forma quella più accreditata, in realtà è corretta anche la seconda. Dunque la risposta è: dipende. Ovvero, se il senso è "è esclusa *la possibilità *che qualcuno cada in acqua" ("in acqua" suona meglio), appunto è tassativo il congiuntivo... ma, se invece ci si riferisce a qualcosa di prestabilito o comunque di già tenuto in considerazione, ad esempio nel corso delle riprese di un film, è corretta la forma "è escluso che qualcuno cade in acqua", rispondendo quindi alla domanda "chi/cosa?" (cosa [soggetto] è escluso? Risposta: la scena *della* caduta in acqua).


----------



## LightDrake

azzurro84 said:


> Pur essendo la prima forma quella più accreditata, in realtà è corretta anche la seconda. Dunque la risposta è: dipende. Ovvero, se il senso è "è esclusa *la possibilità *che qualcuno cada in acqua" ("in acqua" suona meglio), appunto è tassativo il congiuntivo... ma, se invece ci si riferisce a qualcosa di prestabilito o comunque di già tenuto in considerazione, ad esempio nel corso delle riprese di un film, è corretta la forma "è escluso che qualcuno cade in acqua", rispondendo dunque alla domanda "chi/cosa?" (è escluso cosa? Risposta: la scena *della* caduta in acqua).


Ciao, scusami ma questa risposta mi lascia perplesso... Anche se si trattasse di un film si dovrebbe utilizzare il congiuntivo, dal momento che si parla della possibilità di un fatto, e la possibilità ciò accada è negata da "è escluso"...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

NOTA:

Ci sono già numerose discussioni sull'argomento. Evitiamo di ripetere sempre gli stessi concetti, grazie

non penso che sia tanto <> quanto sarebbe potuto essere <>
penso che sarebbe/penso che sia
Penso che ti amo
Penso che vada/andasse meglio...
Penso che vorrà prendere il dottorato in storia, ma...
penso che/penso di/penso a
Penso di essere qualcuno che possa...

chiedere + il congiuntivo/indicativo
congiuntivo imperfetto - presente indicativo / congiuntivo trapassato ... ?
Congiuntivo: se si dovesse appurare che l'insieme è/sia/fosse superiore a...
Congiuntivo/indicativo: E' rassicurante sapere che, a quanto pare, non si traduca/traduce


----------



## azzurro84

LightDrake said:


> Ciao, scusami ma questa risposta mi lascia perplesso... Anche se si trattasse di un film si dovrebbe utilizzare il congiuntivo, dal momento che si parla della possibilità di un fatto, e la possibilità ciò accada è negata da "è escluso"...


Il congiuntivo qui è legato alla possibilità. Un po' come dire "credo che fuori si senta/credo che fuori si sente". Dunque in senso più assoluto l'indicativo è corretto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Se possibile, lascia ancora aperto questo thread ...


Il thread è aperto per discutere la specifica espressione, ma interventi generici allo scopo di ripetere per l'ennesima volta la differenza tra indicativo e congiuntivo verranno eliminati.


----------



## bearded

azzurro84 said:


> L'indicativo è corretto se si vuol conferire alla frase valore più assoluto. Questa è la regola, in sintesi.


Potresti per favore citare qualche testo/fonte, magari con esempi,  a sostegno dell'esistenza di questa (per me) strana regola? Sei sicuro che (se esiste) si possa riferire a una proposizione dipendente da ''è escluso che''? A me sembra che - dato il significato di una simile frase principale introduttiva - il congiuntivo sia necessario per esprimere l'irrealtà  ovvero escludere la possibilità.

Io non direi mai ''è escluso che qualcuno cade nell'acqua'' - e tanto meno ''credo che fuori si sente'' (tuo es. al #7).
Naturalmente è possibile che si tratti di una mia lacuna o di un mio fraintendimento..



> se invece ci si riferisce a qualcosa di prestabilito o comunque di già tenuto in considerazione, ad esempio nel corso delle riprese di un film, è corretta la forma "è escluso che qualcuno cade in acqua", rispondendo quindi alla domanda "chi/cosa?" (cosa [soggetto] è escluso? Risposta: la scena *della* caduta in acqua).


Questa spiegazione per me è poco comprensibile. Da un ''professore'' mi aspetterei qualcosa di più convincente.


----------



## lorenzos

Concordo, ovviamente.


bearded said:


> Questa spiegazione per me è poco comprensibile.


Intende dire che se fosse stata prevista una scena in cui "_qualcuno cade nell'acqu_a" e poi il regista cambia idea, questi può ben dire "_è escluso che (giriamo la scena in cui) qualcuno cade nell'acqua_"


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Intende dire che se fosse stata prevista una scena in cui "_qualcuno cade nell'acqu_a" e poi il regista cambia idea, questi può ben dire "_è escluso che (giriamo la scena in cui) qualcuno cade nell'acqua_"


Avevo pensato anch'io a una spiegazione del genere. Il fatto è che la parte ''giriamo la scena in cui'' purtroppo manca...  
Perfino con l'espressione colloquiale ''non esiste che'' (che qualcuno cada/cade? in acqua) secondo me ci vuole il congiuntivo.


----------



## azzurro84

bearded said:


> Potresti per favore citare qualche testo/fonte, magari con esempi,  a sostegno dell'esistenza di questa (per me) strana regola? Sei sicuro che (se esiste) si possa riferire a una proposizione dipendente da ''è escluso che''? A me sembra che - dato il significato di una simile frase principale introduttiva - il congiuntivo sia necessario per esprimere l'irrealtà  ovvero escludere la possibilità.
> 
> Io non direi mai ''è escluso che qualcuno cade nell'acqua'' - e tanto meno ''credo che fuori si sente'' (tuo es. al #7).
> Naturalmente è possibile che si tratti di una mia lacuna o di un mio fraintendimento..
> 
> 
> Questa spiegazione per me è poco comprensibile. Da un ''professore'' mi aspetterei qualcosa di più convincente.


Ti faccio un esempio pratico: se un regista durante le riprese di un film d'azione dovesse dire "è escluso che qualcuno cada in acqua", non si capisce se per "caduta in acqua" intende un incidente o una scena programmata. Il valore più assoluto dell'indicativo invece non lascia spazio a equivoci, se ci si vuole riferire a qualcosa di già tenuto in considerazione e non casuale, solo accidentale. Comunque certo... gli utenti nuovi fanno sempre un po' scomodo quando vogliono dare qualche dritta. Si tratta in ogni caso di sfumature. È fuori discussione - ripeto - che la forma con il congiuntivo è tassativa nei casi di possibilità/eventualità (i casi più comuni). Buon prosieguo e complimenti per i like...


----------



## bearded

azzurro84 said:


> certo... gli utenti nuovi fanno sempre un po' scomodo quando vogliono dare qualche dritta.


Per me non è questo il punto (anche se di solito qui noi non scioriniamo i nostri titoli: è un forum dove i professori, i linguisti e gli esperti ecc. abbondano. Coi titoli non si dimostra niente).  
Il fatto è che non hai citato alcuna fonte, regola o esempio anche solo un po' autorevole. Secondo me quel ''senso più assoluto dell'indicativo'' rappresenterebbe solo un errore di sintassi.


----------



## azzurro84

bearded said:


> Per me non è questo il punto (anche se di solito qui noi non scioriniamo i nostri titoli: è un forum dove i professori, i linguisti e gli esperti ecc. abbondano. Coi titoli non si dimostra niente).
> Il fatto è che non hai citato alcuna fonte, regola o esempio anche solo un po' autorevole. Secondo me quel ''senso più assoluto dell'indicativo'' rappresenterebbe solo un errore di sintassi.


Nella nostra lingua esiste la grammatica e anche la logica, mi pare ovvio. Altro esempio: un tecnico chiamato ad insonorizzare una stanza, se dice "credo che fuori non si senta", si mostra insicuro non dando certezze al cliente; se invece dice "credo che fuori non si sente", esprime una certezza mostrandosi più sicuro del suo lavoro svolto. L'indicativo appunto indica, consolida un'affermazione. Chiaro adesso? Ciao


----------



## bearded

azzurro84 said:


> se invece dice "credo che fuori non si sente", esprime una sua certezza mostrandosi più sicuro del suo lavoro svolto.


Secondo me dimostra solo che non conosce bene l'italiano... Ma non polemizzerò più su questo punto, perché mi sembra che le nostre opinioni al riguardo non siano conciliabili. I lettori del thread giudicheranno.
Ciao e ''amici come prima''.


----------



## azzurro84

bearded said:


> Secondo me dimostra solo che non conosce bene l'italiano... Ma non polemizzerò più su questo punto, perché mi sembra che le nostre opinioni al riguardo non siano conciliabili. I lettori del thread giudicheranno.
> Ciao e ''amici come prima''.


Il congiuntivo esprime una possibilità, non una certezza. La certezza la dà l'indicativo. "Sono sicuro che ci veda" infatti è una contraddizione. "Sono sicuro che ci vede" (sicuro di cosa?) è coerente come forma, come "penso che ci veda" (il pensare appunto sta a significare una supposizione, quindi una possibilità). Così funziona.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

azzurro84 said:


> un tecnico chiamato ad insonorizzare una stanza, se dice "credo che fuori non si senta", si mostra insicuro non dando certezze al cliente


Per me mostra di non conoscere la grammatica. Figuriamoci se chiamo un tecnico per insonirizzare una stanza (mica un ingegnere del suono) e poi invece di basarmi su quello che oggettivamente dice e sui dati e le misurazione che fa, mi regolo sul fatto che sappia usare il congiuntivo o meno.


----------



## Armodio

Azzurro, se posso, ti vorrei rincorare e al contempo dare un consiglio. 
Anch'io scrivo qui da poco tempo ed è un po' inevitabile che, soprattutto all'inizio, si passi spesso attraverso delle incomprensioni. Io rimango sempre della filosofia che basta usare cordialità, educazione e validi elementi di discussione e analisi; poi ognuno può reagire come vuole, ma certi pregi e contributi verranno apprezzati da molti.
Più tecnicamente, il mio consiglio, rivolto a tutti del resto, è di non inalberarsi o fossilizzarsi su dei totem grammaticali preconcetti, ma approfondire, esaminare, sviscerare, sia normativamente (laddove sia indiscutibile il tema) che "sensibilmente", ovvero facendo analisi linguistica caso per caso e non rigido etichettamento.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Perfino con l'espressione colloquiale ''non esiste che'' (che qualcuno cada/cade? in acqua) secondo me ci vuole il congiuntivo.


Con ''_non esiste che_" direi che siamo decisamente nel colloquiale, e ognuno può dire quel che vuole: "_Non esiste che lui viene qui e mi fa fare quale che vuole!_" (_che lui venga e mi faccia..._)


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> siamo decisamente nel colloquiale, e ognuno può dire quel che vuole


Fondamentalmente hai ragione. Tuttavia esistono anche diversi ''gradi'' di colloquialismo..


----------



## giginho

lorenzos said:


> Con ''_non esiste che_" direi che siamo decisamente nel colloquiale, e ognuno può dire quel che vuole



Scusami Lorenzo, ma non sono d'accordo: il colloquiale non è legibus solutus, ma deve (o dovrebbe??) comunque sottostare alle regole basilari della grammatica. Mica mi posso nascondere dietro il colloquialismo per avere la libertà di sostituire, per esempio, il congiuntivo con l'imperfetto in un periodo ipotetico.....se no vale tutto.

Credo che sia comunque giusto scegliere il congiuntivo sia nel caso di "è escluso che.....", sia nel caso di "non esiste che....."


----------



## Pietruzzo

giginho said:


> Credo che sia comunque giusto scegliere il congiuntivo sia nel caso di "è escluso che.....", sia nel caso di "non esiste che....."


Intanto le due espressioni non sono del tutto intercambiabili. "Non esiste" per lo più significa "è inaccettabile" mentre "è scluso" "è impossibile". Il primo per me può reggere l'indicativo a livello colloquiale, come nell'esempio di @lorenzos 


lorenzos said:


> _Non esiste che lui viene qui e mi fa fare quale che vuole!_"


Tuttavia non capisco "quale che vuole". Forse "quello"?.


----------



## lorenzos

@giginho Sull'uso dell'imperfetto nel periodo ipotetico tutti sono concordi nel considerarlo più che accettabile in contesi informali, ma c'è pure chi si spinge oltre:
"L'Imperfetto "ipotetico" è il tempo dell'irrealtà; sostituisce il condizionale o il congiuntivo [...] ed è comunemente accettato nella protasi. Ce ne offre un esempio N. Machiavelli:
'Se io credevo non avere figlioli, avrei preso piuttosto per moglie una contadina e non te.?"
Tu ad un amico diresti:
- "Se mi avessi informato sarei venuto anch'io_"_
o:
- "Se me lo dicevi venivo anch'io_"?_


Pietruzzo said:


> Tuttavia non capisco "quale che vuole". Forse "quello"?


Sì, certo. Mi scuso per la distrazione.


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> "Se mi avessi informato sarei venuto anch'io_"_


Per la statistica, io userei la frase succitata, anche con amici.


----------



## ohbice

_Se me l'avessi detto_, è più colloquiale ;-)


----------



## giginho

Olaszinhok said:


> Per la statistica, io userei la frase succitata, anche con amici.


Io uso esclusivamente frasi come quella citata anche con amici. Nessuno può dire di avermi mai sentito dire "se lo sapevo, venivo" perché mi fa venire l'orticaria  (e se lo avessi detto a portata di orecchio di mia madre mi sarei preso anche dei sonori sganassoni)



lorenzos said:


> Sull'uso dell'imperfetto nel periodo ipotetico tutti sono concordi nel considerarlo più che accettabile in contesi informali, ma c'è pure chi si spinge oltre:



Non so chi siano questi "Tutti" che tu citi, Lorenzos....io non credo che tra persone mediamente istruite una cosa del genere possa essere accettabile.



Pietruzzo said:


> Intanto le due espressioni non sono del tutto intercambiabili. "Non esiste" per lo più significa "è inaccettabile" mentre "è scluso" "è impossibile". Il primo per me può reggere l'indicativo a livello colloquiale,



Ciao Pietruzzo,

credo che dipenda dal contesto e dall'orecchio di chi ascolta / pronuncia. Premesso che non è mio costume usare espressioni tipo "non esiste che...." perché non le sento come mie e mi danno l'idea che il parlante stia usando un "gergo" tipico del sud, segnatamente sud costa tirrenica. Essendo io sabaudo non mi viene spontaneo usarlo.

Quando sento "non esiste che...." è il contesto che mi indica se esso vuol dire "è inaccettabile" o "è impossibile".

Essendo un'espressione totalmente gergale, ammetto che l'ho sentita spesso usata con l'indicativo, ma, se mai la dovessi usare, io la accompagnerei al congiuntivo....per mio gusto personale, se non vogliamo dire per ossequio alla grammatica!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Senz'altro preferirei dire "se me l'avessi detto" ma l"espressione "se me lo dicevi prima..." non mi suona male, probabilmente perchè mi fa venire in mente la canzone di Enzo Jannacci.


----------



## lorenzos

giginho said:


> Non so chi siano questi "Tutti" che tu citi, Lorenzos


Sabatini, Bertinetto, Della Valle & Patota, Bonomi, Renzi et al., Patota, Prandi & De Sanctis
Da Imperfetto indicativo al posto del congiuntivo : "_Trovi un interessante riassunto su quello che dicono diversi studiosi su questo fenomeno nella pagina 54 della tesi di dottorato di Entela Tabaku Sörman (Stockholm University)"
Poi ci sono il __DICO_. Maurizio Pistone e naturalmente la Crusca e il Treccani, ma dovremmo aprire una nuova discussione.
- A questo punto, mi verrebbe da chiederti di indicarmi qualcuno che censura l'uso dell'imperfetto indicativo in contesti informali, a parte tua mamma


----------



## violapais

azzurro84 said:


> Nella nostra lingua esiste la grammatica e anche la logica, mi pare ovvio. Altro esempio: un tecnico chiamato ad insonorizzare una stanza, se dice "credo che fuori non si senta", si mostra insicuro non dando certezze al cliente; se invece dice "credo che fuori non si sente", esprime una certezza mostrandosi più sicuro del suo lavoro svolto. L'indicativo appunto indica, consolida un'affermazione. Chiaro adesso? Ciao



Scusami ma se il tecnico volesse esprimere maggiore certezza secondo me potrebbe sì usare l'indicativo, ma affermando: "stia tranquilla, fuori non si sentirà/non si sente". Ma se dicesse "credo", mi aspetterei che usasse il congiuntivo, come suggerito da altri.

Io, come @giginho, @ohbice, @bearded e credo molti altri uso il congiuntivo anche in situazioni informali.


----------



## A User

francisgranada said:


> Per spiegarmi meglio:
> Nel caso di "*Non è* escluso che ..."  userei spontaneamente il congiuntivo (spero giustamente), ma nel caso  di " *È* escluso che ..." ho certi dubbi


È escluso che qualcuno possa fare un buco nell’acqua, o forse no.


----------



## francisgranada

A User said:


> È escluso che qualcuno possa fare un buco nell’acqua, o forse no.


Questo è chiaro perché esprime la possibilità, non un fatto.

Il mio dilemma era questo:

"Non è escluso che X *cada *in acqua" = ammetto che possa cadere > "incertezza"
"È escluso che X *cada *in acqua" = non credo che cada > "opinione personale"
"È escluso che X *è* *caduto *in acqua perché nella piscina non c'era acqua" = non ci poteva cadere neanche in teoria > "constatazione di un fatto"

Quindi la mia domanda praticamente era, se con "È escluso che .." si potesse scegliere tra l'indicativo e congiuntivo a seconda del contesto, oppure solo il congiuntivo è corretto (indipendentemente dal suo uso nel linguaggio colloquiale).

(Se ho capito bene le vostre reazioni, allora sembra che solo il congiuntivo sia corretto nei mei esempi)


----------



## lorenzos

francisgranada said:


> Se ho capito bene le vostre reazioni, allora sembra che solo il congiuntivo sia corretto nei mei esempi


È escluso che il congiuntivo sia corretto


----------



## violapais

francisgranada said:


> Chesto è chiaro perché esprime la possibilità, non un fatto.
> 
> Il mio dilemma era questo:
> 
> "Non è escluso che X *cada *in acqua" = ammetto che possa cadere > "incertezza"
> "È escluso che X *cada *in acqua" = non credo che cada > "opinione personale"
> "È escluso che X *è* *caduto *in acqua perché nella piscina non c'era acqua" = non ci poteva cadere neanche in teoria > "constatazione di un fatto"
> 
> Quindi la mia domanda praticamente era, se con "È escluso che .." si potesse scegliere tra l'indicativo e congiuntivo a seconda del contesto, oppure solo il congiuntivo è corretto (indipendentemente dal suo uso nel linguaggio colloquiale).
> 
> (Se ho capito bene le vostre reazioni, allora sembra che solo il congiuntivo sia corretto nei mei esempi)



Esatto, l'indicativo non si usa.
E' escluso che sia caduto in acqua, perché la piscina era vuota.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Credo che molti non madrelingua si sforzino inutilmente a fare cavillosi ragionamenti logici perchè non si rendono conto che per lo più è il verbo reggente che comanda il modo della subordinata. Per esempio io direi:
È escluso che Babbo Natale esista veramente.
Sono sicuro che tuo figlio ancora crede a Babbo Natale.
Chiaramente il primo è un assunto certo e il secondo un' ipotesi, eppure...


----------



## lorenzos

Perfetto, caro Pietruzzo! Se dico
- _È escluso che mia moglie mi tradisca_
non sto affatto mettendo in dubbio la sua fedelta: dicendo "_...che mi tradisce"_ non rafforzo la mia convinzione ma commetto solo un grave errore di grammatica.


----------



## lövastrell

Non so se sia quel che aveva in mente azzurro84 nel difendere l'indicativo, ma un caso plausibile secondo me c'è: quando è al futuro. "Escludo che mi tradirà, anche se ne avrebbe tutte le ragioni".


----------



## lorenzos

lövastrell said:


> "Escludo che mi tradirà, anche se ne avrebbe tutte le ragioni".


Certo, perché non esiste il congiuntivo futuro


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Certo, perché non esiste il congiuntivo futuro


A me la frase suonerebbe meglio così: ''Escludo che mi voglia/possa tradire, anche se ne avrebbe tutte le ragioni''.
''Escludo che mi tradirà'' mi procura un certo disagio   - anche se non è sbagliato.


----------



## giginho

bearded said:


> A me la frase suonerebbe meglio così: ''Escludo che mi voglia/possa tradire, anche se ne avrebbe tutte le ragioni''.
> ''Escludo che mi tradirà'' mi procura un certo disagio   - anche se non è sbagliato.


Bearded, il tuo commento è assai azzeccato. Ora, io non so dire se usare l'indicativo futuro al posto del congiuntivo sia corretto o meno perché non ne sono in grado (non me lo ricordo, dovrei andare a vedere sulla grammatica). Posso dire però che il mio orecchio è in sintonia con B. e anche io userei il congiuntivo rispetto all'indicativo futuro che, tuttavia, non mi urta come l'indicativo presente al posto del congiuntivo di cui sopra.


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> Bearded, il tuo commento è assai azzeccato.


Grazie!


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Credo che molti non madrelingua si sforzino inutilmente a fare cavillosi ragionamenti logici perchè non si rendono conto che per lo più è il verbo reggente che comanda il modo della subordinata.


Parzialmente o forse in generale è così. Ma in questo caso concreto non mi sembra. Secondo me nel caso di "*è escluso*" non è il verbo "essere" che determina l'uso del congiuntivo,  invece qui l'uso del congiuntivo nella subordinata è _logicamente spiegabile_ e comprensibile. (Sto parlando per me stesso, non in nome di tutti gli stranieri, ovviamente )

(La mia domanda, infatti, era sulla possibilità di scegliere tra il congiuntivo e l'indicativo; vedi il mio post #31).

************
Nella speranza di non essere OT, vorrei chiedervi se nel  caso di "è vero", "è sicuro", "è chiaro" (invece di "è escluso") si userebbe il congiuntivo o l'indicativo, oppure si potrebbe scegliere?

Esempio: "È vero che X  *è caduto *in acqua." /  "È vero che X  *sia caduto *in acqua."


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me nel caso di "*è escluso*" non è il verbo "essere" che determina l'uso del congiuntivo



Infatti è il participio "escluso".


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Infatti è il participio "escluso".


Sì, hai ragione. Di fatto si tratta di una forma del verbo "escludere".

Comunque, ritengo che dietro l'uso del congiuntivo in italiano ci sia anche un motivo logico, anche se non sempre chiaro o univoco... (opinione mia personale)


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> vorrei chiedervi se nel caso di "è vero", "è sicuro", "è chiaro" (invece di "è escluso") si userebbe il congiuntivo o l'indicativo, oppure si potrebbe scegliere?
> Esempio: "È vero che X *è caduto *in acqua." / "È vero che X *sia caduto *in acqua."


È vero che è caduto in acqua?   È vero che sia caduto in acqua?
È chiaro che è caduto in acqua  È chiaro che sia caduto in acqua
È sicuro che sia caduto in acqua? È sicuro che è caduto in acqua?

Con 'vero' e 'chiaro' si hanno, conformemente al significato di questi aggettivi, dei dati di fatto (indicativo).
Con 'sicuro' la situazione è più complessa. In una domanda, l'incertezza consiglia il congiuntivo, ma l'indicativo non mi sembra del tutto errato; in un'affermazione, preferirei l'indicativo (È sicuro che è caduto in acqua), ma il congiuntivo può essere usato.
Molto dipende dall'atteggiamento psicologico (e dall' ''orecchio'') del parlante e dalle sfumature di significato che si vogliono esprimere.


----------

